# [Scriptsprache] LUA



## chris_sit (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi leute,

kennt von euch wer dokus/tuts zu dieser scriptsprache, die nicht auf http://www.lua.org zu finden sind?

über hilfe wäre ich dankbar 

chris


----------



## Kimble (3. Februar 2003)

http://www.google.de/search?q=LUA+Tutorials&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&meta=lr=lang_de


----------

